# Sikhs & Divvali?



## Rory (Sep 4, 2012)

I was always under the impression that Divvali is a Hindu festival. Why do Sikhs celebrate it, and why is the Golden Temple decorated specially for it?


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Sep 4, 2012)

*PREVIOUS POSTS on SPN:*

*Why is Diwali Important to Sikhs?*

http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/interfaith-dialogues/5835-why-is-diwali-important-to-sikhs.html


----------



## Rory (Sep 4, 2012)

That cleared it up! Thank you Soul_jyot-ji


----------



## Luckysingh (Sep 4, 2012)

The diva or light within should be glowing everyday of the year. Every day shoul be your own diwali!!


----------

